# Got dp after had a Panicattack from Smoking weed



## Dpfromweedpanic (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello everybody,

I smoked some weed last year at November and i had a Panicattack. After that i got dp and dr. My dr is after 3 Months gone. My dp is the same. Will My dp Go to? I have fear that i always have this for years or for ever.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

You will improve for sure if you reduce your stress levels drastically and start taking better care of yourself physically and mentally...

If you want to make things worse and prolong this condition keep smoking weed....Anybody who tells you weed is harmless is an idiot...Let this be a warning...

In fact Im advising you to avoid all illegal and psyhedellic drugs like the plague...I would also suggest avoiding alcohol...

A person who experiences DP even once for a short period should not be messing with drugs that alter the mood or perception of reality...

You are gonna be ok in time....Learn a lesson from this experience is my advice....


----------



## Dpfromweedpanic (Feb 21, 2019)

I will never smoke weed again


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 8, 2019)

Same here man, last month I smoked what I imagine was some high THC cannabis and for a little bit over two weeks I suffered from depersonalisation. Eventually, the effects wore off and I felt completely normal, I was even able to drink one night and I felt no depersonalisation for two weeks. Following my recovery, I started working on and finished an essay as I'm at uni however two days after completing it I began to feel disconnected again. It's strange because I would've thought that if it was the stress of work that induced my symptoms then I would have suffered during and not after writing the essay but I can't think of anything else that would've caused it.

Hoping to make a recovery, my doctor seemed fairly sure that as long as I don't smoke anymore I'll get better eventually. It's just annoying that I have even more essays to write.


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

Mine is very similar but it's almost been 2 years now and I'm doing very well, I did smoke quite a lot of weed again recently which was stupid but I was surprised how I was actually perfectly fine with it because I remember when my dp started I swore to never touch the stuff again. And of course it's best you don't.

Hope you're all good man, just keep your head up and try and distract yourself as much as you can until you find ground to stand on



Dpfromweedpanic said:


> I will never smoke weed again


----------



## BloodTune (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey, I got DP/DR from the same thing as you four years ago when I was 17 and it was really severe. I managed to recover 100% after like 8 months and was fine for awhile. About two years ago it randomly just hit me one day while I was out walking and it was worse than before. I was bedridden for a couple weeks and it took all my energy to leave the house. But right now I'd say I'm about 90% back to normal. I managed to finish college and get my first real full time job while dealing with this and I felt proud of myself for that. Anyways, just dont stress about it too much, you'll be fine. Focus on moving forward with your life. It may go away completely but if not you it will vastly improve and be easier to manage and you cab still be happy. Just take care of yourself, dont smoke or drink and go to the gym if you can. Going to the gym has helped me the most. You can do this!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't think "panic attack" tells the whole story. More must be happening than fear, shortness of breath, racing heart, palpitations. I don't think "panic attack" begins to describe what is happening in your brain

when it disagrees with cannabis.


----------

